# [Risolto] apache2 problema di configurazione strano

## Laux

Salve a tutti,

questo è il mio primo post di richiesta, ho cercato in giro e chiedo venia se clone, ma non ho trovato soluzione al mio problema:

```

localhost laux # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 or net.eth1 has started.

 * WARNING:  apache2 is scheduled to start when net.eth0 or net.eth1 has started.

```

Il punto è che stranamente se avvio il mio portatile con il cavo di rete inserito e router attivo il server funziona, finchè ho il cavo inserito...

Ecco il mio file: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

```

#ServerRoot "/usr/lib64/apache2"

#ServerName localhost

ServerName localhost:80

#DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs

#<Directory "/var/www/localhost/htdocs">

#   Options FollowSymLinks

#   AllowOverride None

#   Order Allow,deny

#   Allow from all

#</Directory>

#Listen 127.0.0.1:80

```

Nel file /etc/conf.d/apache2 ho questi parametri:

```

#-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D PHP5"

```

Da notare che la prima riga commentata è la vecchia impostazione che conservo perchè "non si sa mai!" :Wink: 

Idee su come posso risolvere dato che vorrei usare il server apache per sviluppare in php senza attaccarmi al cavetto???  :Confused: Last edited by Laux on Wed Oct 03, 2007 2:16 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Onip

devi cambiare la variabile RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING in /etc/conf.d/rc e impostarla a no o a lo.

----------

## Laux

Tutto risolto: GRAZIE!   :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

 *Laux wrote:*   

> Tutto risolto: GRAZIE!  

 

aggiungi [Risolto] al titolo del thread, editando il primo post allora   :Smile: 

----------

## Laux

Il problema di base è stato risolto, ma c'è un altro piccolo giallo:

Usando il dhcp su scheda wireless nell'ufficio di un amico mi si cambia il nome del mio host: da "localhost" a "dhcppc1", e di conseguenza il server apache non parte più.....

Siccome navigo mentre uso anche il server avrei bisogno di un altro piccolo aiuto per poter mettere la tag [Risolto]  :Wink: 

----------

